# SwinGyde Training Aid.



## patricks148 (May 10, 2012)

Been working on my swing for the last few years to get rid of the occasional dose of the shermans. And though when my timing is good itâ€™s not too bad but otherwise it bad.

Had a chat with the pro at Nairn, Robin Fyfe and he had a look at me hit balls and immediately spotted that I had very little wrist hinge, which was making my already flattish swing very inconsistent.

He suggested this gadget called the swingyde.

Itâ€™s basically a piece of plastic that fits on to the grip of a club and helps attain wrist hinge and the correct position in the back swing and follow though.

Was very easy to fit and gives immediate feedback.

As you make your backswing the u shaped bit touches your forearm and in the follow though this should again touch your forearm making to clear L shapes.

Iâ€™ve found this to be a great help to me and had almost instant results. Over the last two years Iâ€™ve not been able to hit any balls on the range without shanking the majority.  Went down the practice ground twice in the last couple of weeks and managed to hit half a dozen buckets of balls without any sign of a Sherman.  Itâ€™s even good for using just around the house without a ball as you can make a proper swing knowing you have done it right or wrong.

The Swingyde come with an instruction DVD and several drills to try, which were very easy too follow.

So far I have found this piece of equipment to be invaluable as it allows me to know straight away when Iâ€™m off plain or donâ€™t break my wrists.

I would recommend this too anyone as a training aid,


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2016)

I went for my lesson tonight.  Long and short of it is I am now the owner of this training aid. 


I swing far too flat.  This is helping me to set the club far better.  Been drilling this all evening at home.  Will see the pro again in a months time.  

Also been told to weaken off that right hand grip.  This is the thing I need to beat out of me.  


Well impressed with this wee gadget.  Picked up for only a tenner.   I can see from the search on here that there is a lot of users.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't use it anymore.... i lent it to someone 2 years ago, but can't remember who....so no idea where it is


----------



## pendodave (Dec 13, 2016)

Review of this on Dan whittaker's YouTube channel. He likes it.


----------



## turkish (Dec 13, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Review of this on Dan whittaker's YouTube channel. He likes it.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough mines has sat in the bag for over a year without getting touched- after watching that review got it out as my course of lessons have shown I swing way inside and this helps bring it more upright.

Previously when I had used it my pro had used it for downswing rather than backswing- trying to hold onto lag for as long as possible but I think it's probably better for backswing and getting into the right position and hinging at the right time


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 13, 2016)

Excellent tool! Simple and effective!

And every purchase of the 'real deal' one (as opposed to the many hooky versions) helps Wade Ormsby (it was his father's invention) avoid having to get a 'proper' job!


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			Funnily enough mines has sat in the bag for over a year without getting touched- after watching that review got it out as my course of lessons have shown I swing way inside and this helps bring it more upright.
		
Click to expand...


Same as me. I dug mine out last night and really enjoyed using it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday so took it down the range. Very interesting and very effective. Getting it into a better position on the way back. Can't seem to mirror it on the follow through just yet but the strike and direction very good. Something to work on over the christmas period


----------



## Val (Dec 24, 2016)

Tinkered with getting one of these in the past. I see it mentioned buying for Â£10 but best I see for an actual swingyde is Â£20. That right?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 24, 2016)

Val said:



			Tinkered with getting one of these in the past. I see it mentioned buying for Â£10 but best I see for an actual swingyde is Â£20. That right?
		
Click to expand...

The Pro gave me a discount as I booked a series of lessons.


----------



## winty57 (Dec 26, 2016)

Just ordered one from ebay (china) Â£1.09 including p&p, will let you all know whats its like...........if it arrives!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2016)

Loving mine https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/swingyde-training-aid.html


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loving mine https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/swingyde-training-aid.html

Click to expand...

Neither dan or my pro recommend hitting full shots with this device.  They say to make 5 or so practice swings then switch to a different club for the actual shot.   

Does it not smack you on the arm if you give it a full thump with this thing on your driver?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2016)

Dan hits a full shot in the video after pausing at halfway. He also shows lessons and pupils hitting full shots. Recommended on the accompanying DVD and indeed on the Swingyde website they recommend hitting through and the cradle should then rest back on the arm in the follow through. It doesn't "thump", just rests as it connects and then stays there as the swing completes. That's how it's been for me at least


----------

